# Vegas 2/28 - 3/2 - Polo Towers, Desert Rose



## swsc16 (Jan 22, 2014)

Looking for Vegas timeshares in the area near Hard Rock hotel (Polo Towers, Desert Rose, others?)
1bedroom or larger.  Possibly need several units for taekwondo team attending tournament.
Prefer not to go beyond 100/night.


----------



## Bigrob (Jan 22, 2014)

swsc16 said:


> Looking for Vegas timeshares in the area near Hard Rock hotel (Polo Towers, Desert Rose, others?)
> 1bedroom or larger.  Possibly need several units for taekwondo team attending tournament.
> Prefer not to go beyond 100/night.



Does this mean I should stop looking for you for the Grand Desert request?


----------



## swsc16 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi Eric, since your offer came up to more than $200 for 2 nights including all fees, I'm looking for other options that's $200 or below.  I can't make a commitment yet to you, thank you.


----------



## Bigrob (Jan 22, 2014)

swsc16 said:


> Hi Eric, since your offer came up to more than $200 for 2 nights including all fees, I'm looking for other options that's $200 or below.  I can't make a commitment yet to you, thank you.



Ok no worries. It looked like there was a fair amount of availability. I think it would be tough to hit $200 for a 2 night stay when the GC itself is going to be half that. Even with a platinum discount the points are 26.5K for the reservation and most people have MF's well above $4/K. PM me if you need a fallback.


----------

